

Voxeo acquires Phoenix-based telecom startup Teleku - mc
http://gigaom.com/2010/08/11/voxeo-tropo-teleku/

======
cmatthieu
I founded Teleku (<http://teleku.com>) on January 1, 2010 and wrote the
technology myself using Ruby on Rails. Launched the service as a private beta
in February and then later opened it to the public in March. We were
TechCrunch'ed in April and my company was acquired today by Voxeo
(<http://voxeo.com>) actually by my competitor Tropo (<http://tropo.com>).

It goes to show what a single man working in the garage without funding can do
in a trillion dollar telecom industry. Actually this was my second telecom
acquisition...

More exciting news to come!

Cheers, @ChrisMatthieu

~~~
ctingom
Congrats Chris!

------
danyork
Congrats! And welcome to the Voxeo family!

~~~
hoffer
Congratulations Chris!

------
jamesbritt
Way to go, Chris!

